# Fuel smell from vents



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you check the exhaust system for leaks near the engine compartment. Also, do you get this when the HVAC system is in recirc or just outside air?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Definitely take it in. You have a gas leak somewhere in the front end and this is a major fire concern. I'm not sure if there is one common area for leaks but it could pretty much be anywhere along the fuel line/rail/injectors.


----------



## Lostiguy (Feb 15, 2014)

obermd said:


> Did you check the exhaust system for leaks near the engine compartment. Also, do you get this when the HVAC system is in recirc or just outside air?


Only get the smell from outside air. Definately not exhaust. I have had other people in te car and agree it is fuel. Cannot smell it out side the car though


----------



## Lostiguy (Feb 15, 2014)

2013LT said:


> Definitely take it in. You have a gas leak somewhere in the front end and this is a major fire concern. I'm not sure if there is one common area for leaks but it could pretty much be anywhere along the fuel line/rail/injectors.


Thanks and I do agree it could be serious. I am going to get it up on the ramps and look hard. Any idea where the fresh air intake for the HVAC is located?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The HVAC fresh air intake is at the base of the windshield directly in front of the driver. It's about 12 inches behind the coolant tank.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Lostiguy said:


> I searched for a similar thread but there wasn't one so I need the expertise of the forum. Getting a rather strong smell of gas when running the heater. Smell is coming from the vent while the fan is running on either heat/defog or cold. No smell with AC on or recirc on. I only smell it when the car is stopped and idling. Once I start driving the smell goes away rather quickly. I inspected fuel rail and engine compartment and did not see or smell any fuel. No visible leaks. Hoping someone has had a similar experience and can give some guidance before I have to take it in. Thanks in advance to all who respond. Judging from some of the other threads I have read I feel confident one of you will have an idea what could be the cause. By the way I have a 2012 2LT Automatic 54k


Hey there,

Our apologize for this! I would be happy to look into this further for you, and bring it to your dealership's attention. Please feel free to send a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Looking forward to your response. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The drain for the cowl area is on the center of firewall directly behind engine(circled in red in attached photo).








This was stuck open with leaves and other debris on my car, wonder if you have a gas leak under the hood & the smell is entering the cowl area through the drain. Have you looked under the hood for any gas leaks/smells?


----------



## Lostiguy (Feb 15, 2014)

I went out and did a thorough inspection. Started the car and no visible leaking. I did get a wiff of fuel but it is coming from under the ignition rail. Not sure how this is possible though. Removed the top cover and literally put my nose on the area above each injector and no smell. Put my nose on the rail above each plug and could smell gas at the first plug going left to right. This was all while the engine was running. Engine not running, no smell, took the rail off and no sign of a leak. Not coming from the PCV. Pulled the rail and checked the plugs for tightness and all were fine. Going to wait till the engine cools alittle (shouldn't take long only 30 degrees out) and inspect the plugs


----------



## 00pewterz (Jan 5, 2015)

Lostiguy said:


> I went out and did a thorough inspection. Started the car and no visible leaking. I did get a wiff of fuel but it is coming from under the ignition rail. Not sure how this is possible though. Removed the top cover and literally put my nose on the area above each injector and no smell. Put my nose on the rail above each plug and could smell gas at the first plug going left to right. This was all while the engine was running. Engine not running, no smell, took the rail off and no sign of a leak. Not coming from the PCV. Pulled the rail and checked the plugs for tightness and all were fine. Going to wait till the engine cools alittle (shouldn't take long only 30 degrees out) and inspect the plugs


I did the same inspection and noticed fuel odor coming from #3 spark plug area. After removing the the coil pack I found that the #3 spark plug was loose with varnish visible around the gasket! Tightened all the spark plugs, replaced coil pack, Started engine and no smell...problem solved. Wasn't expecting that on a car with only 55,000kms!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

00pewterz said:


> I did the same inspection and noticed fuel odor coming from #3 spark plug area. After removing the the coil pack I found that the #3 spark plug was loose with varnish visible around the gasket! Tightened all the spark plugs, replaced coil pack, Started engine and no smell...problem solved. Wasn't expecting that on a car with only 55,000kms!
> View attachment 128921
> View attachment 128929



I had exactly this happen to another car that the plugs had just been changed in. Crush washer hadn't even been crushed. Awful fuel smell from the cabin air intake.


----------



## Twixmae7 (Mar 21, 2018)

HELP! I have a 2012 Cruze and it is making me sick! There is some type of smell inside of the car that resembles diesel or something burning. I cannot pin point a cause of why this is happening. I took it to a dealership in Detroit and they charged me $500 to fix a hose that had a leak in it. It did not fix the problem. They said they don’t know what else could cause this, and there are no recalls on my vehicle. Can you please tell me where I can go and who I can talk to? I have been sick for months and spend 2.5 hours a day in my car. This has to be related because I smell it several times a week.


----------



## cruze999 (Feb 2, 2013)

TWIXMAE7...I have a 2012 and I had an issue with the antifreeze smell coming into the cabin...check your antifreeze recovery tank and see if there is a hose attached to the vent, as the old "unmodded" tank vented directly to atmosphere (PI0740) . I had that PI done and it didnt help. What ended up fixing it was when the heater box was built they used the wrong grease (PI0935)...they had to remove and hermetically clean the box and lube it with the correct grease. Check your oil feed line off the turbo, they tend to leak and get on the turbo and put off a burnt oil smell. Ck any oil lines and oil cooler, running around the turbo, exhaust and the catalytic converter. Try driving with the recirculation switch on for a trip and see if it helps till you discover the issue. Is this a new issue or has it been an on going issue?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Twixmae7 said:


> HELP! I have a 2012 Cruze and it is making me sick! There is some type of smell inside of the car that resembles diesel or something burning. I cannot pin point a cause of why this is happening. I took it to a dealership in Detroit and they charged me $500 to fix a hose that had a leak in it. It did not fix the problem. They said they don’t know what else could cause this, and there are no recalls on my vehicle. Can you please tell me where I can go and who I can talk to? I have been sick for months and spend 2.5 hours a day in my car. This has to be related because I smell it several times a week.


*Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

2013 Cruze oil smell from heater
*

*Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary*


*Antifreeze Smell Thread*


*FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir*



Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## RPourroy (Apr 27, 2018)

I have had the same issue with my 2015 Cruze. I bought it used in Feb 2016. I started smelling gasoline and for a time thought it must be the car in front of me. Then I noticed a gas smell in the garage in the morning or just when starting the car. I took it back to the dealer in May 2016. They found leaking intake and repaired it. In May 2017 I had the car in for an oil change and told them the gas smell was back. They were unable to find a reason. A couple of things to note: 1) I purchased an extended warranty when I bought the car 2) The dealership I bought the car from was sold sometime prior to May 2017. So, when they told me they could not find a reason for the smell I said next time I would bring it right there when it happened again. I continued to smell gas but usually when it was not possible to get it to the dealer. In December it was particularly bad and I happened to be sitting right at the light by the dealer so I went there as soon as the light changed. By that point I had noticed that as long as the car was moving I did not smell the gas; just when idling. They had my car the entire day (no loaner) and were unable to find a reason for the smell. I figured I would have to put up with a gas smell in my car. I did notice however that as long as I didn't run the blower I would not smell the gas. I am very unhappy. I went to a different dealer this week. They did notice a smell in the engine compartment but not the cabin. They did notice a missing fuel pressure service cap. They said it should be covered by the dealer who did the work and did not put the cap back on. They recommended replacing all 4 injectors and rails. They attempted to find if this would be covered by the extended warranty. However the extended warranty company would not talk to them because they are not the dealer where I bought the car. I had to go back to the dealer who was unable to find a reason for the smell at least 2 previous times. The service person told me they might cover the missing fuel pressure service cap but not the injectors because there was no check engine light or indication on the computer. I have decided not to have the work done but rather to put up with the gas smell. I just wanted to know if other people have had an issue similar to mine. I see that this is so. I assume there is a design flaw in the Cruze that allows gasoline odors to get into the passenger compartment.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RPourroy said:


> I have had the same issue with my 2015 Cruze. I bought it used in Feb 2016. I started smelling gasoline and for a time thought it must be the car in front of me. Then I noticed a gas smell in the garage in the morning or just when starting the car. I took it back to the dealer in May 2016. They found leaking intake and repaired it. In May 2017 I had the car in for an oil change and told them the gas smell was back. They were unable to find a reason. A couple of things to note: 1) I purchased an extended warranty when I bought the car 2) The dealership I bought the car from was sold sometime prior to May 2017. So, when they told me they could not find a reason for the smell I said next time I would bring it right there when it happened again. I continued to smell gas but usually when it was not possible to get it to the dealer. In December it was particularly bad and I happened to be sitting right at the light by the dealer so I went there as soon as the light changed. By that point I had noticed that as long as the car was moving I did not smell the gas; just when idling. They had my car the entire day (no loaner) and were unable to find a reason for the smell. I figured I would have to put up with a gas smell in my car. I did notice however that as long as I didn't run the blower I would not smell the gas. I am very unhappy. I went to a different dealer this week. They did notice a smell in the engine compartment but not the cabin. They did notice a missing fuel pressure service cap. They said it should be covered by the dealer who did the work and did not put the cap back on. They recommended replacing all 4 injectors and rails. They attempted to find if this would be covered by the extended warranty. However the extended warranty company would not talk to them because they are not the dealer where I bought the car. I had to go back to the dealer who was unable to find a reason for the smell at least 2 previous times. The service person told me they might cover the missing fuel pressure service cap but not the injectors because there was no check engine light or indication on the computer. I have decided not to have the work done but rather to put up with the gas smell. I just wanted to know if other people have had an issue similar to mine. I see that this is so. I assume there is a design flaw in the Cruze that allows gasoline odors to get into the passenger compartment.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Look at some of the links posted above and use the search function to find more. I suggest you document everything you have done so far, get copies of all the service records from all of the dealers, and read the fine print in your warranty to see if it matters who the servicing dealer is. Lastly I would try and contact @[h=1]*[COLOR=#C6600]Chevy Customer Care[/COLOR]*[/h] 
Remember to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## ronjon8505 (Oct 30, 2020)

Check the Fuel Injection Pressure Damper carefully.  www.youtube.com/watch?V=wj1btgald-0
Someone else posted this video and I have the same issue...trouble is this part is nowhere to be found. Someone must have a replacement for it?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ronjon8505 said:


> Check the Fuel Injection Pressure Damper carefully.  www.youtube.com/watch?V=wj1btgald-0
> Someone else posted this video and I have the same issue...trouble is this part is nowhere to be found. Someone must have a replacement for it?


You need to fix the link.


----------



## markpoullos (Jun 25, 2021)

cruze999 said:


> TWIXMAE7...I have a 2012 and I had an issue with the antifreeze smell coming into the cabin...check your antifreeze recovery tank and see if there is a hose attached to the vent, as the old "unmodded" tank vented directly to atmosphere (PI0740) . I had that PI done and it didnt help. What ended up fixing it was when the heater box was built they used the wrong grease (PI0935)...they had to remove and hermetically clean the box and lube it with the correct grease. Check your oil feed line off the turbo, they tend to leak and get on the turbo and put off a burnt oil smell. Ck any oil lines and oil cooler, running around the turbo, exhaust and the catalytic converter. Try driving with the recirculation switch on for a trip and see if it helps till you discover the issue. Is this a new issue or has it been an on going issue?


Oil Cooler leaking Oil +/or coolant is very common. Needs to be completely removed and re-sealed or engine damage will happen, it happens fast. You may only smell oil as it has leaked out and burns off in the first few minutes of running. Oil cooler is cheaper than engine.


----------

